# Devils Lake Ice Fishing Report 2/6



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

After heavy snows and cold temps anglers were finally making it back on the 
lake this past week. With the help of the public trail system and the plowing 
of additional trails by numerous individuals, fisherman are once again being 
able to move around on the lake. When off the trails, snow cover is heavy and 
travel very limited. Anglers were reporting perch being caught in Black Tiger, 
Skadsen's, Haybale, Camp Grafton, and near the Towers. Hali's, raps, hanger 
rigs, and genz worms tipped with spikes, waxworms, minnow heads, or perch eyes 
have been the better presentations. Reports from walleye fisherman indicate a 
good bite this past week. Areas producing fish include the 57 bridge area, 
Rocky Point, Walfords, and Doc Hagens. Sonars, buckshot rattle spoons, chubby 
darters, nils, and raps tipped with minnow heads have all been working. Pike 
are being caught in Sweetwater/Morrison, the north end of Six Mile, and 
Walfords Bay. Smelt or herring fished with tip-ups is the most popular 
presentation. Good Luck and Good Fishing!!!


----------

